# Merchandise store



## ÖBB (Jun 21, 2015)

Is there an Amtrak-Merchandise store anywhere in the stations? Don´t want to shop online ... :blink:

Thanks!


----------



## Triley (Jun 21, 2015)

To the best of my knowledge, not really, no. But so others can proudly help you better, what stations are we talking about? Up on the northeast corridor? California? Middle of nowhere?


----------



## ÖBB (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks for your quick answer.

I will be in NYC next week, but also to the northeast corridor and Chicago in near future.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 21, 2015)

There is an online store at http://store.amtrak.com/

Edit: Sorry, missed your last comment!


----------



## offroad437 (Jun 21, 2015)

The transit museum in grand central has Amtrak stuff but it would require a ride on the subway to get there.


----------

